# Handheld Programmer



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Who here has the new 2005 Diablo? How is it, is it worth the money? I want to buy one more mod before I start saving money for my Cam, Headers and Tune. I want this last mod to be the best bang for my buck. Any input?


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

You can 10-22 my last request...I did some research and found that it is still not out yet and the programing may not be what it's cracked up to be...still, any advise or input is cool.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Don't know about the 05 GTO but on my 03 Silverado SS it lowered my 1/4 by about 3 tenths and quickens the 0-60 times. You will feel a difference and if you want to get it custom tuned just send it back to then and they will customize it for free. Or they have the online tool that I have where you just flash the stock programmer tune to the pc and fill out their tech sheet to what you want and just send them both to the techs email and in about a week they email you back the upgraded tune which you download to the programmer and then just plug into car and go. It's just that easy I stand behind the diablo 100% :cheers


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i am awaiting the release myself.. hope it is as kewl as it sounds :cool


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

How easy is a predator to use? Does it address the issue in the other thread with the factory calibration of WOT and timing? I guess I'd like to know if its worth buying one, or just taking the car to have it tuned.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> How easy is a predator to use? Does it address the issue in the other thread with the factory calibration of WOT and timing? I guess I'd like to know if its worth buying one, or just taking the car to have it tuned.


It's really easy just plug it in, tune it to what you want wait 1 and a half minutes and your ready to roll. :cheers


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

What would anyone recommend for the '04?
What manufacturer and model?

:cheers


----------



## Dave Wolin (Jan 16, 2005)

Superchips works great on an '04


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Is there a Superchips for the '05 model?


JET


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

I haven't seen a Superchips for the LS2 yet. The Predator is supposed to be released soon. They were trying for the end of last month but new products never come out when they are supposed to. This unit is very easy to use. Just plug it into the port under your dash, answer a few quick questions (just a push of the button) and let it program from there. 

We ordered a batch of these when they first made the announcement so they will be heading this way as soon as Diablo has them available. 



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

* MANY NEW SALES POSTED WEEKLY. CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR DETAILS!*


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

So for a rookie such as myself, the Predator is just a plug and play item? Would I need to tune it myself or does it do it by itself. I am now in the planning stage to upgrade the exhaust, CAI, and a few other things and I want to make sure the car is tuned properly.


----------

